# How long after birth did you go home?



## Katevalentine

I gave birth in a birth centre and I went home the same day, about 7 hours after the birth. I feel so guilty that I went home and didn't stay the night. Has anyone else gone home the same day?


----------



## Lucasmum

I did stay the night as my son was born late evening but I was out of there quicker than a shot the next morning, mainly because my nan was visiting and she was making a roast :haha:

This time as I'm high risk I have been told I will need to stay in at least 24 hours :wacko:

Dont feel guilty about it hun :flower:


----------



## catty

First time I stayed 3 night's I think as my son was in neonatal. Second time I was 10 hours, should have been 6 but they were messing around with paperwork. 
This time if there not done with paperwork by about 8/pm in staying the night, didn't enjoy going home at 11pm starving


----------



## Tegans Mama

Baby was born at 9.11pm and we were home for 3pm the next day :)


----------



## Eleanor ace

Why do you feel guilty?
My 1st was born at 6.20am, we went home the next afternoon. I had to stay in overnight as I had a catheter in but had planned to stay one night anyway.
My 2nd was born at 1.38pm, we went home midday the next day. I didn't want to stay over but she needed observations so we needed to.
My 3rd was born 12.21pm and we were home by 5.30pm, so only 5 hours later. It would have been sooner but it took a while to get the discharge papers.


----------



## jessmke

Why would you feel guilty? I think home is the best place for baby to be!

My LO was born at 5:30 pm and I went home at noon the next day. If she had been born earlier in the day we wouldn't have spent the night.


----------



## minties

I ended up with c-sections. I stayed 4 days with my son and 3 with my daughter. 

When my grandma had my mum she stayed in for 2 weeks as was the norm back then. She said it was wonderful!


----------



## Sealion24

Both of mine were born just after midnight and we went home at lunchtime so about 12 hours after they were born!


----------



## dimmu

My first was born on a Sunday morning and we went home early afternoon on Monday. With your second they often send you home the same day if things go smoothly.


----------



## teal

6 days. I was desperate to get home.


----------



## NDH

I wanted to go home immediately after my first, but ended up deciding to stay the full 4 days my hospital encouraged. In some ways I'm glad I did, but in other ways I really wish I had gone home afterall. Having breastfeeding help at 3am when my milk came in was amazing, and being "forced" to stay in bed and rest was what I needed too, but in every other way I would have much prefered to have gone home ASAP.
My second I went home the same day, after trying to get discharged for hours and eventually threatening to just walk out as they kept giving excuses why they werent bringing my discharge papers. We were 3 hours from home and my mom and husband had cancelled the hotel they had booked when we had been told at 10am I would be going home that day and at 7pm they were still delaying...

My third was born at home and it was so lovely not to have to go anywhere and be in my own bed from the beginning


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Three days with both - first was a section and I needed blood transfusions after. Second was a natural birth but I had an infection and a major hemorrhage and again needed blood transfusions


----------



## Momofmany7

5 days with my first and 3 days with the others dont feel bad x


----------



## princess2406

My 1st ds I stayed 2 nights but 1st night I was hdu as lost a lot of blood. 2nd time ds was born at 5.04pm and I was discharged at noon the following day.


----------



## Stacey_Ann

1 night with each. DS was born at 17:56 and DD at 22:33, both times I just wanted to get home the following day as the maternity ward was anything but restful.

In some respects it would've been nice to stay in and not have to worry about anything but me and baby but on the flip side the first time I just wanted to be at home with my husband and bonding with our son, the second time I wanted to keep continuity for my son who was only 23 months.

Xx


----------



## frangi33

My sister was born just before lunch and then home for a little celebration with family that evening x


----------



## lucy_x

4 days with first
3 with second


I quite enjoyes staying in with my son, itgave me some breathing room to get to know him without worrying about my daughter.


----------



## 1505768LP

I can't stand the hospital! With my first and second I was kept 24 hours, Both uneventful vaginal deliveries. 

With my third 3rd pregnancy I had a c section and was kept maybe 36 hours? My doctor only released me because the twins weren't mine(so no newborns to care for) and my sons birthday party was the next day so I was being very persistent! lol 

This time around I'm having a repeat section and I've been told it's two days for a routine section, up to four if things get a little complicated afterwards. 


I can't believe people are kept for five days! I'd go insane :/


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

With my First I had to spend the night as it was quite late into the evening when he was born. I wanted to leave the moment I woke up but they took their sweet time with the paperwork (as usual) 

With the second I made it clear that I wanted fast discharge . We were home in about four hours =)


----------



## smileyfaces

With ds1 I was discharged the same day.

Ds2 I stayed the night.

100% recommend staying the night!


----------



## ClairAye

4 days after my first because of a difficult labour/delivery and infection and 17 hours after my second, I wanted to get home ASAP and only lived a 5 minute walk from the hospital so didn't mind leaving.


----------



## Elisheva009

3 days after my first. I was desperate to get home but was told there was no option of leaving early.

With my second I found out that I COULD leave early so when I arrived at the hospital 8cm dilated I spent the whole time telling them I was leaving 2 hours after delivery.

There was a minor complication with the birth though and they said I had to stay in 12 hours so they could observe the baby but I feel as if they tricked me because they did not check on me or the baby once during that time.

I'm hoping that with this baby I'll be able to go home after 2 hours.


----------



## glong88

6 hours after birth with my first, hopefully the same again this time


----------



## Wish85

I had my son lunchtime on Saturday and they finally let me go Monday afternoon - that is considered quick by Australian standards.


----------



## vaniilla

3 days with my son, they wanted me to stay longer but I was desperate to go home, I'm hoping to stay as little as possible this time.


----------



## mumandco

Ds1-6nights as I had some complications after the birth..I should have stayed longer but I discharged myself.
Ds2-about 5 hours 
Ds3 was born at home


----------



## babyjan

Katevalentine said:


> I gave birth in a birth centre and I went home the same day, about 7 hours after the birth. I feel so guilty that I went home and didn't stay the night. Has anyone else gone home the same day?

Yes I did :) 

I had my second baby 9 weeks ago. I gave birth at 1:44pm and went home 9pm that day. The ward was extremely full and I stayed in the room I gave birth in before being discharged. I had a natural birth in the natural birth centre.

I actually felt good going home straight away as I've never slept a night away from my 4 year old x


----------



## babyjan

Oh I assumed with subsequent babies your sent home sooner. My first I went into hospital Thursday, he was born Saturday and I left hospital Monday afternoon! They were actually saying I could stay longer if I didn't feel ready to go lol. I didn't sleep a wink and the ward was too noisy so I was pleased to leave. I did have a long, induced labour with the epidural.

Our Hospital says if you have a uncomplicated, natural birth at the birth centre your likely to be discharged 6 hours later x


----------



## Twag

DS I had him 10.30pm and then went home 5pm the following day

DD I had her 7.42pm left the hospital 11.30pm same day :shrug: 

I have to say it was so much nicer to be home that it was staying in the hospital :thumbup:


----------



## jalilma

maybe I'm just a weirdo ... Or maybe the private set up we have where I live makes the difference... But I enjoy a few nights at the hospital. The nurses pretty much leave you alone after the first few hours and it's nice not to have to worry about anything but focusing on resting and admiring the new baby. And also having the support of people who are fully rested is a huge plus!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

jalilma said:


> maybe I'm just a weirdo ... Or maybe the private set up we have where I live makes the difference... But I enjoy a few nights at the hospital. The nurses pretty much leave you alone after the first few hours and it's nice not to have to worry about anything but focusing on resting and admiring the new baby. And also having the support of people who are fully rested is a huge plus!

Do u get your own room ? I think that would make all the difference haha. I can't stand the lack of privacy. Six women in one room plus six babies it's enough to drive u crazy. The support would be awesome but as its not private etc I just need to get out there for my home comforts ya know


----------



## jalilma

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> jalilma said:
> 
> 
> maybe I'm just a weirdo ... Or maybe the private set up we have where I live makes the difference... But I enjoy a few nights at the hospital. The nurses pretty much leave you alone after the first few hours and it's nice not to have to worry about anything but focusing on resting and admiring the new baby. And also having the support of people who are fully rested is a huge plus!
> 
> Do u get your own room ? I think that would make all the difference haha. I can't stand the lack of privacy. Six women in one room plus six babies it's enough to drive u crazy. The support would be awesome but as its not private etc I just need to get out there for my home comforts ya knowClick to expand...

Yeah a private labor/recovery room with a bathroom. Wow! yeah if I had to share a room like that I'd be begging to go home too!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I ended up being in a week :( hated every single second and desperately wanted to be at home having never spent a single night in hospital went in for induction which meant 4 days and then csection followed by another three days stay! Praying pleading and begging for a normal birth this time I am petrified of a planned section (my first was classed as emergency and I had a general anaesthetic)


----------



## SoupDragon

My dd was born by emcs late on the wednesday night, after >20 hours in active labour, and we left very very late on the saturday night - they had been getting set up to dscharge us on the Saturday afternoon but then they couldn't find the doctor to sign me out, and then he was in theatre doing a section, and then another section, so 5pm turned into nearly midnight. They tried to get me to stay an extra night because of that but I had my heart set on going home...I hadn't thought about having to climb the stairs at home though...OUCH. So I was in for nearly 4 days in total, including labour. 

After the c-section I was allowed back into my labour room, so DH could stay the night with us, and after that I went onto the ward for one night. I'm staff at the hospital I was in, so they found me a private room for the next 2 nights. It had a lot more room and had a private bathroom, which was nice and made me less reluctant to pee (hard to take a 10lb newborn to the loo with you when you can barely walk!) but it wasn't really much quieter, you could still hear all the noise and buzzers going and stuff, but I felt completely isolated, didn't have a clue what I was doing, and was massively struggling with breastfeeding...I'd push the buzzer for help and it'd take upwards of half an hour for someone to come, by which time dd was frantic. 

Next time I'll be going for a vbac so hopefully we'll only be in one night max...I think I'd feel more relaxed at home, and my mum will probably be visiting to help look after dd, so won't need to do anything much but feed the new baby.


----------



## mumlol

2-3 days there where 4 of us to a room x


----------



## xxxLeoxxx

My first was a csection so I was in 2 nights - I was miserable and desperate to go home.

My second was a VBAC - I had him at 1am and left hospital around 9am so I was in about 8 hours. 

I hated being in the hospital and just wanted to get on with normal life in our normal environment. I felt much better in myself mentally and physically the second time.

Obviously everyone's circumstances are different and some people want to or need to stay at hospital but I certainly wouldn't feel guilty for going home quickly! :flower:


----------



## Amygdala

I had two natural births. Here, the options are go home or stay on a ward. So I went home after about 12 hours with both. Will do the same again if everything goes smoothly.


----------



## Rhio92

With my first I stayed 3 nights, it was lovely, I struggled to BF and was a single mother so the early help was amazing! 

With my second I was adament that I'd get discharged hours after birth, but I lost a lot of blood and was very anaemic so I had to spend 2 awful nights on the ward.


----------



## darkriver

5 days. I was told no matter the outcome of the labour I would have had to stay. I ended up having a section any how. I didnt mind the hospital.


----------



## topsy

I ended up staying in 3 nights before discharging myself xxxx


----------



## RaspberryK

2.5 hours after my first, second was born at home. 
X


----------



## tinkerbelle93

With my 1st I had him Sunday morning and went home Monday evening. 

With my 2nd he was born at 7:30am and they planned to discharge me before 12 noon. However I nearly fainted when showering so they sent me to rest on the ward for the rest of the day, then I had awful afterpains and requested strong painkillers so ended up having an overnight stay!


----------



## frangi33

24 hrs with my first after induction, episiotomoy and pph. 

With my second i had him at 5:22am and was home by lunch


----------



## Bevziibubble

I had to stay in 48 hours with my first as I needed a blood transfusion. 
With my second I was home in 24 hours.


----------



## sarah0108

36 hours with my first due to having to wait to be discharged from the ward by the doctor but was delayed .

4 hours with my second, would have been sooner but I fainted so I had to be monitored for another hour before they let me


----------



## xprincessx

5 days with my first but I had a traumatic delivery and haemorrhaged badly.

Went the next day with my second and that was only because I was breastfeeding and they wanted to check it was going well, otherwise i'd have left 6 hours after having her.


----------



## lau86

About 4 days with my first as he had low blood sugars and wasn't feeding properly. My second was born around 1am so I stayed the night and left around 2pm the next day. My 3rd was born 3pm and I went home at 8pm that night, only stayed so long because I'm rhesus negative and they needed to check bloods. In my opinion much much nicer going home for the night!!


----------



## Emsabub

I had my girl Friday morning, we left late Sunday afternoon. But that was only because I had strep B and they had to finish all their checks on her, the wards were very busy with 'new year babies' as the midwives put it :haha:


----------



## StillPraying

I delivered both of my girls in Naval hospitals, with my first I stayed 3 days which is their standard for first time moms. My 2nd they said 24 hours but I had a traumatic birth (severe pre-eclampsia) so had to stay a week. The only thing I liked about staying in hospital was that I could sleep haha. But I'd rather go home asap so you don't have Dr's and nurses bugging you every 2 hours :wacko:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Three days with my first because I hemerhaged and two days with my 2nd baby. I was in the hospital for a week prior to giving birth to my 2nd baby due to PROM.


----------



## thexfadingpat

We vot to the birth center at 3am, he was born at 5:51am and we were home by noon.
I loved being home so soon.


----------



## Dragonfly

Why would you feel bad about not staying? I find hospitals hell. No sleep and horrible food. I was allowed to go last time on the day but they had to give me injection so I had to stay the night. I was ready for going at 7am next morning. With my first it was like 3 days but then went down to one night with third. They dont like you long in there now.


----------



## beanzz

I hate hospitals so I was out of there as quick as possible!! My son was born 1:30 in the morning and I went home at about 5am. Made sure I had a bath first otherwise it would have been sooner 

Fingers crossed I can go home straight away this time


----------



## EllissMummy

13 hours with 1st (needed 12 hrs observations) born 8.16am left hospital 9pm
3 hours with 2nd, born 5.30pm home 8.30pm 
This time might like to stay 1 night to get alone time with baby but will see how I feel


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

DD1 was born at 6.07pm we were home by 8.30pm the same day.

DD2 was born at 1.47pm we got home at 11pm. Would have been sooner had a paediatrician been able to get to us to do the newborn check quicker.


----------



## Laeyla

With baby #1 we were there a few days. #2 was born at 8am and we were home by dinner time, lol. I wanted to go home badly though because it was Dec 23 lol...i hindsight I should have stayed for the extra sleep/help but it was two days before Christmas!! I hope I am there at least a day with #3.


----------



## jessmke

My first was born at 5:30 pm, I went home at noon the next day.

My second was born at 4:10 am and we were home by 7 am the same day.

So long as you and baby are both doing fine I see no reason to stay in the hospital. I couldn't get out of there fast enough!


----------



## Missbb2591

With my first I was home after 2 days and I was desperate to get home by then.
With my second it was the next day.
With my third it was 2 days but then we were back in again by day 4 coz she was very poorly. 

If you are ready to go home and its okayed by the doc/Midwife theres no reason to feel guilty. Im always desperate to get home!


----------



## glong88

glong88 said:


> 6 hours after birth with my first, hopefully the same again this time


Ended up being 3 days with him as he was in special care. Fingers crossed this 3rd time is quicker


----------

